# The Beginning of a Webster



## Jack (Oct 28, 2007)

After seeing the post ...


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 28, 2007)

Sharpest tool or not Jack, you're coming on well there.
What you have done there looks very good, if the rest of it is going to look like that, you are going to have something to be proud of

John


----------



## rake60 (Oct 28, 2007)

It's sure looking good Jack!

Keep us posted on the progress.

Rick


----------



## Tom T (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice work Jack. Makes my stuff  look like I built it with a axe. Thanks for posting pictures.    Tom T


----------



## wareagle (Oct 28, 2007)

Jack, that is going to be a very nice engine when you get done with it!  Let us see it when you are done.


----------



## lugnut (Oct 29, 2007)

Very, Very clean and sleek.  Can't wait to see it done..  are you going to post some drawings? :roll: 
Mel


----------



## gt2ride (Oct 29, 2007)

Jack it is time I started on an IC.  I have 11 steamers and am working on #12.   
Where did you get the plans for eng?  We are only 250 miles apart so some day we can have a show and tell.  
 Gary


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Jack,
Comin' on well there, you build faster than I do.
Running by next week?

John


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 5, 2007)

Jack,
That overlap spin effect is in fact called engine turning, and like your little cam, once you have done it, it is easy.
You can buy special hard rubber abrasive rods that you mount into your drill press or miller, but that is for professional use. 
My friends son works for Bentley motors, which is just down the road from where I live, and he suggested going back to the hayday of the 30's and engine turn the dash on these big motors. They did, but they also anodised them black, what a fantastic finish, it makes all these carbon fibre dashes look like cheap and nasty plastic (in fact they are).
Anyway, to get back to the subject, get a piece of round wood or hard plastic the size you want the swirls and face the end up in your lathe.
Mount it into your chuck and dab a bit of abrasive on the faced end, anything will do, the harder the abrasive the rougher the swirl. I would try to begin with something like very fine grinding paste or even metal polish. Now just get a scrap bit of plate and play about, different downwards pressure, offset stagger.
When I do mine I use the miller to set the co-ords all the same to give a very symetrical pattern, and by adjusting that you can get all sorts of effects. Try to begin with setting the co-ords half the width of the rod you are using, this gives the standard fishscale pattern.
This chap does it for a living.

http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~eamonn/et/et.htm

It shows what you can do if you practise enough.
Try it jack, you've got nothing to lose, you will only gain. The only thing is that once you get the hang of it, everything in the workshop ends up engine turned. 
I haven't tried it on the cat yet, he won't lay still for long enough.

John


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Jack any progress lately on your engine??? We need more pics.))


----------



## cfellows (Nov 13, 2007)

Great job you're doing there, Jack.  There's something mighty appealing about the Webster and yours is among the best.

Chuck


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Jack I guess you know I am going to keep bugging you... :lol:  :lol: .  Did you get those piston rings in yet?


----------



## wareagle (Nov 21, 2007)

Jack, it is looking great.  Won't be long!


----------



## rake60 (Nov 21, 2007)

Please keep us posted Jack.
We are all anxiously following your progress!

I'd also like to extend my best wishes for your Thanksgiving Day.

This will be my brother's first holiday alone.  I invited him to come here,
but he chose to spend the day at a local Mission helping to prepare and
serve dinner to less fortunate people.

Rick


----------



## cfellows (Nov 22, 2007)

Jack,

Who did you buy the piston rings from?  I'm thinking about just buying some for the open column twin I'm building.

Thx...
Chuck


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 12, 2007)

Jack, just wondering how your coming along. If I don't get the rings for Christmas I am going to order them tomorrow. I got the bearings I am going to use from Boca Bearings. Hope all is well...post some pics if you can.


----------

